# My "Little Kids" checking in to say "Hi"



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just wanted to stop in and say "Hi". The girls are always wanting to go visiting friends. :innocent:

Asia is now 11 months old....she's a silly girl who makes me laugh every day.










....and Ava, who is 8 years old now...and over weight. is the best dog in the whole world...well my world. :blush:








Abbey, Tink and Chyna are all happy and healthy...and Life is Good!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...they look so much alike! How adorable!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They do look like sisters! Always love seeing pics of them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww Pat they do look a lot alike, I'd love to spend a few days at your house, it's got to be so fun just watching all the babies:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They are both adorable, but I don't think they look alike except for the haircut. Maybe it's because every time I look at a picture of Ava, I see her Mother, Secret, in her features. 

They are both very pretty girls.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Your kids are way too precious Pat---and they do look, to me, like they came from the same family. . . I know kids are always different in personality but since they feed off of yours they have to be happy, happy pups. :heart:
I can't wait to meet Asia---and Chyna, and Abby & Tink! I sure hope I can make it to that :wacko1::wacko1: puppy party in June---it is about time I got there & I am gonna' give it 100% effort!!!!!!artytime:artytime:arty:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww they are precious babes! good to hear all are happy and healthy, doing their doggy things.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are just so cute.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello Girls...hello Pat!
So precious!
Let's see pictures of the rest of the gang...mustn't show favoritism. 
..Ava will get the Big head:HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's Chyna....3 years old now. She's as sweet as the day is long. :wub:


Tinker...at least 12 or 13...? Still a knucklehead, but is getting very old very quickly...


...and Miss Abbey. She is 12 years old now. This picture is from November, she wasn't interested in our latest photo shoot. :blush:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:blink:Wow I can't believe Chyna is 3 already:blink:
Tink looks sweet as ever:wub:
And there's Miss Abbey:wub:wow....12 years old!
Thanks for sharing the rest of the gang! 
I miss seeing your photo shoots...you must share more often
I would be in fluff heaven at your house:chili:!!!!


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Adorable!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are adorable. Is Tink having some issues?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

All sweet babies. Can't believe Abbey is 12 and Chyna is 3 already. Doesn't Abbey have the hardest pigment? wow!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Your babies look all so adorable and precious!

Didn't realize that Tinker and Miss Abbey are both over 10, they definately look much younger! Time really flies by too quickly, our girls turned 10 this February...!


----------

